# UA sues consumer site ''Untied.com''



## Carolinian (Dec 17, 2012)

United Airlines is suing the 15-year old consumer site Untied.com to try to shut it down.

http://www.untied.com/SLAPP/

Since UA gobbled up CO, I have avoided them completely.  Their thuggish behavior here, which reminds me of the legal war OTE waged against the Crimeshare site, is absolutely sickening.  This is even more reason to avoid them.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Dec 17, 2012)

Years ago, automaker Nissan sued a small computer company with the website www.nissan.com to try and get it by force. It didn't work. That's why Nissan Auto is at www.nissanusa.com!

FYI, I am not much of a fan of Nissan Motors anyway. But, only posting that there are times when the "David" beats "Goliath"!

TS


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 17, 2012)

Made a small donation to help Untied.

As the site says, no good deed goes unpunished.

Cheers


----------



## MaryH (Dec 20, 2012)

There are companies / website deliberately choosing names similar to well recognized sites but united should have not a leg to stand on when they did not complain for 15 year.


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 20, 2012)

MaryH said:


> There are companies / website deliberately choosing names similar to well recognized sites but united should have not a leg to stand on when they did not complain for 15 year.



Unfortunately that is true but the expenses of defending it is what will hurt the site and is exactly United's plan. Bury them in legal BS until the site gives up.

Cheers


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 20, 2012)

x3 skier said:


> Unfortunately that is true but the expenses of defending it is what will hurt the site and is exactly United's plan. Bury them in legal BS until the site gives up.
> 
> Cheers



Similar to how Westgate buried the old StreetTalk timeshare site.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Dec 20, 2012)

x3 skier said:


> Made a small donation to help Untied.
> 
> As the site says, no good deed goes unpunished.
> 
> Cheers



Thanks! I just made a donation as well. The greed of these big companies (especially airlines) is just too much. 

I booked a flight via orbitz on KLM/Delta (codeshare) for international travel, with one connection. A day before travel, KLM added another connection to the routing and then sent me an email saying that I am entitled to a Euro 300 compensation as a result of this. This was in August. Since then, Orbitz is saying talk to KLM, KLM sends me to Delta, Delta sends me back to Orbitz to try to get his compensation. Finally, filed a dispute with AMEX about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 21, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Similar to how Westgate buried the old StreetTalk timeshare site.



Or how the Organization for Timeshare in Europe (their ARDA) buried the old Crimeshare site, which was run behind the scenes by leaders of the Timeshare Consumers Association of the UK.

These bully boy corporations that play this thuggish game should be shunned by consumers.


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 21, 2012)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Thanks! I just made a donation as well. The greed of these big companies (especially airlines) is just too much.
> 
> I booked a flight via orbitz on KLM/Delta (codeshare) for international travel, with one connection. A day before travel, KLM added another connection to the routing and then sent me an email saying that I am entitled to a Euro 300 compensation as a result of this. This was in August. Since then, Orbitz is saying talk to KLM, KLM sends me to Delta, Delta sends me back to Orbitz to try to get his compensation. Finally, filed a dispute with AMEX about 3 weeks ago.



This type of thing is the reason I never book with a third party site like Orbitz. I always book direct so there is one less company to deal with if something goes wrong. Fortunately, never had any real problems but I stay prepared by eliminating the middleman. 

Cheers


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Dec 21, 2012)

x3 skier said:


> This type of thing is the reason I never book with a third party site like Orbitz. I always book direct so there is one less company to deal with if something goes wrong. Fortunately, never had any real problems but I stay prepared by eliminating the middleman.
> 
> Cheers



Sometimes, Orbitz type middlemen is the only way to book a multi-airline ticket (where airlines do not even have a codeshare arrangement).


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 21, 2012)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Sometimes, Orbitz type middlemen is the only way to book a multi-airline ticket (where airlines do not even have a codeshare arrangement).



I've been booking one-way fares recently to avoid this particular problem. Just saved ~$250 on a domestic flight by doing a little extra work myself. And, Orbitz wouldn't have been an option since one of those one-way flights was on Southwest.


----------

